# moving to dubai



## christina stoeckl (Feb 23, 2008)

*hi, im australian, and was in dubai two weeks ago with my bf, who is american, and my two daughters from another relationship. we are looking to moving to dubai, as my bf is already partly working there and in tehran. we were there just over a week and loved it. i am nervous though taking two teenage girls there, not because of safety issues, but for social contact with others like them. can anyone please tell me about the schooling there. also, we will be purchasing property. any hints would be greatly appreciated. thanks so much. christina. *


----------



## Amelie (Feb 23, 2008)

Teenage socials tend to be at each others houses or at the malls and cinema, not a lot of hanging out on the streets of Dubai  School places are of a premium so get in quick although they will not be able to start anywhere now until the new school year. Purchasing property, get prepared to deal with loads of paperwork, I mean reams and reams of it  Buy off plan if you want to make stacks of money, buy smaller and built if you want to rent out to make money. This is just ballpark info as it is a bit of a minefield out there. There are loads of apartments available still to buy, villas are harder to come by without paying through the nose. Most of the villas being built around Dubai are now a bit out of town or places like Jumeirah Village. Good luck


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

The least of your worries is househunting. You aren't married and your two daughters are not your boyfriends. You will need a letter from their father that is notorised by a Lawyer giving you permission to bring the children here. Then you will either have to marry your partner and he will then sponsor you and then your children. Alot of hassle as they are not his children, or you get a job and sponsor them yourself. Also quite alot of hassle too but it can be done. School fees are extortionate and places difficult to find. How old are they?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I second what GA says - these are major issues to be addressed.

Regarding property - the market in Dubai is not a 'get rich quick' scheme. There is no guarantee that money will be made. Decent properties are expensive. I STRONGLy suggest that you live here for six months before buying anywhere, as you may not like it or want to stay.

Obtaining a mortgage can be complex too. Do let me know if you get to the stage of purchasing as I can assist.


----------



## Amelie (Feb 23, 2008)

Everybody I know who has bought property in Dubai has made stacks of money on it. We are getting phone calls every day with cash buyers for our property, if we sold it now we would double what we paid for it 1 year ago.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I repeat that property is does not offer a guaranteed return. As with all investments there are risks.

The streets of Dubai are not paved with gold.


----------



## christina stoeckl (Feb 23, 2008)

*hi all you lovely people who replied my questions. i really appreciate it. i already am aware of many of the laws regarding property and children not belonging to my bf, and thank god my ex husband and i have a good relationship, so no worries there. regarding property my bf has lived before in dubai, and has also owned property there, but any hints are great. cheers. *


----------



## christina stoeckl (Feb 23, 2008)

hi elphaba, thanks so much for the hints regarding property. thankyou also for offering to assist if we actually come to purchase. my bf is flying to dubai again on monday with the view of purchasing. one of his partners is actually a solicitor, which is very handy. sites like this are great to get to know people, and make one feel at home prior to even moving to that place. thanks again.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Christina - I don't want to sound overly negative, but many things are 'talked up' around these parts. Best to be realistic.

In my opinion, due to the laws of supply & demand a villa will probably be a better bet than an apartment and although you may not make a fortune, if your mortgage payments are roughly equivalent to rent you should be fine. 

For short term profit, Abu Dhabi is a better bet at the moment


----------

